# Time to boot



## balanga (Jan 12, 2018)

Is there any to get FreeBSD to show how long it takes to boot?


----------



## unitrunker (Jan 13, 2018)

Try /var/log/messages.

Mine does not look very accurate. Most of the events are logged inside the same second but the time to get a login prompt is more like 3 or 4 seconds.


----------

